# sustituir regulador



## bidaiaria (Abr 17, 2008)

Buenas,
Os escribo, ya que tengo que buscar sustituto a un regulador de 24V a 5V.
Ahora mismo uso el LM2594(5.0), y estoy buscando otro, para menor consumo, ya que este regulador se presenta excesivamente caro, y lo que alimenta apenas tendrá consumo.

SAludos y gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 17, 2008)

si apenas tiene consumo puedes utilizar un diodo zener.
El inconveniente es que de 5V no hay, deves de comprarlo de 5,1v.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 17, 2008)

Que es para ti poco consumo.. es que ha veces por el foro pararece como poco unos cuantos kw.

Si es de alrededor de 100mA hay mcXXXX que es muy utilizado en los cargadores de moviles que te puede servir.. Es un dip8


----------



## bidaiaria (Abr 17, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas, tiopepe, ando buscando los reguladores mc y no encuentro nada. Me podrías decir algun enlace o algo por favor. La verdad que si dices que esta bastante comercializado sera barato.

Saludos-


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola, el LM2937 tiene una entrada máxima de 26v (soporta picos de 60V) y una salida de 5V @ 500mA que supongo que te servirá.
Es una versión mejorada del 7805, tiene una caida de voltaje de 0.5v (contra los 2v del 7805) y es pin a pin compatible.

No recuerdo exactamente, pero CREO que el 7805 soporta 24v de entrada, y soporta 1A de corriente, y es barato 




Salu2!


----------



## bidaiaria (Abr 17, 2008)

thankx driX,  
voy a echar un vistazo y a que me lo oferten, 10k unidades!

Lo he mirado, el regulador(LM2937), pero tiene un consumo maximo iqual que el que he comentado.
Querria algo con menos consumo maximo, para abartar mas costes aun.
Solo alimento 2 transistores con resistencias de 4k y un micro enanisimo (attiny,atmel).
El consumo que tengo, que me marca la fuente es de 20mA.



saludosssss, gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

El 78L05, es de encapsulado TO-92.


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 20, 2008)

El 78L05 seria una opción, pero yo pondría un LM7805 si es que les anda el voltaje de entrada.
El LM7805 disipa mejor el calor, que si bien es poco... algo es, casi medio W.
Sale alrededor de 50 centavos de dolar.
El 78L05 a veces es más dificil de conseguir.


Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

dificil e incluso más caro.


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 21, 2008)

Si tu lo dices, yo no sabria decir cuanto cuesta porque cuando quise conseguirlo no tuve suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## bidaiaria (Abr 21, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas,
He estado mirando el LM7805, pero no he encontrado nada en SMD, solo en convencional, asi que no me vale. Por tanto por ahora mi mejor opción sería el L78L05.
Aparta que el LM aguanta un consumo de 1 amperio, y para nada voy a tener tanto, el 78L en cambio aguanta 100mA, que creo que tampoco llegaré a ese consumo ya que andará por los 50mA.
Este sería el datasheet.
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/68541.pdf

Mi pregunta sería cuanta potencia puede disipar con el encapsulado SO8, 
me da los datos Rthj-case y Rthj-amb, pero no se muy bien como calcular la potencia que puede disipar

Gracias, y haber si  me escribiis mas alternativas.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 22, 2008)

bidaiaria dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Querria algo con menos consumo maximo, para abartar mas costes aun.
> Solo alimento 2 transistores con resistencias de 4k y un micro enanisimo (attiny,atmel).
> El consumo que tengo, que me marca la fuente es de 20mA...



Si es dificil encontrar el 78L05, entonces aun mas barato: una resistencia, un zener 5V1 (5.1v) con un condensador de 220 uF en paralelo.


----------



## bidaiaria (Abr 23, 2008)

Acabo de montar mi prototipo de placa. con el regulador lineal 78L05, y el problema que he tenido, que quizas se calienta demasiado, ya que aunque el consumo sea de 60mA como maximo teoricamente mirando los datasheet (ya que alimenta un driver de motor paso a paso que consume mucho), como la entrada del regulador es de 24V, pues consume mas de 1 watio.
Me gustaría saber si conoceis algun regulador, como el 78L05 con un consumo maximo de 100mA, pero que disipe mas calor, ya que no queremos instalar radiador alguno.
El regulador que tengo ahora tiene una Rth j-amb de 55. Conoceis algun regulador de similares caracteristicas pero con una resistencia termica mas baja.

Acabo de encontrar el uA78M05 de TEXAS INSTRUMETS, que soporta hasta un consumo de 500mA y en vez de disipar  1,36W como el 78l05, disipa 3,5W, PERO ESTA OBSOLETO!

Por favor, alguien me ha trabajado con un regulador lineal de poco consumo de 5V que tenga una baja resistencia termica que pueda disipar hasta 2W? Toy desesperado!  gracias.



Saludos y gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 27, 2008)

Yo te recomiendo que no alimente el motor con el regulador, o utiliza un integrado de mayor corriente.
Para el tema de los disipadores mira:

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_disipadores.asp

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~omarcas/disipadores.htm

http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/disipadores.htm

Esta muy bien explicado.


----------

